# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Мужчины, спасибо, что вы есть

## Irina

*Мужчины, спасибо, что вы есть*
*
1.	Потому что ещё не изобрели вибратор с температурой человеческого тела.

2.	Потому что они без занятий спортом выглядят ещё толще ,чем мы.

3.	Потому что с ними так приятно целоваться, пока стоишь в пробке.

4.	Потому что они единственные, кто может полюбовно договориться с DVD-плеером, ноутбуком или автомобилем.

5.	Потому что пример твоего прекрасного папы вселяет надежду, что и ты встретишь своего принца.

6.	Потому что без них секс случался бы только после того, как посуда вымыта, а белье развешено.

7.	Потому что просто сделать их счастливыми! Мы всего лишь наденем короткую юбку и высокие каблуки, а он уже сияет, как ребенок перед ёлкой.

8.	Потому что самый мощный выброс адреналина не американские горки, а ожидание теста на беременность.

9.	Потому что это прямая мужская обязанность - обезвреживать пауков и другую живность.

10.	Потому что без них мы никогда не узнали бы какое это горе, когда проигрывает любимая команда.

11.	Потому что, вдохновлённая мужской модой Коко Шанель,  научила нас носить брючные костюмы и коротко стричься. И при этом выглядеть сексуально.

12.	Потому что при слове кубики мы думаем не о детской игре, а об этом милом рельефе чуть выше линии его плавок.

13.	Потому что никто не умеет говорить более убедительно, чем они: «Дорогая, не волнуйся, у нас всё будет хорошо».

14.	Потому что без них мы не узнали бы, что холодное пиво иногда может быть уместнее шампанского.

15.	Потому что без них у нас не было бы девяти месяцев ожидания чуда.

16.	Потому что им всё равно, что наши платья не из самой последней коллекции.

17.	Потому что в промозглые осенние вечера они согревают наши ноги лучше всякой грелки.

18.	Потому что они так мило смущаются и мнут салфетку, когда пытаются сказать : «Будь моей женой».*

----------


## Sanych

Да!!! Мы такие!!!

----------


## BiZ111

Да пожалуйста

А насчёт вибратора...есть у меня кое какие результаты моей научной деятельности

----------


## Sadist

Как приятноооооооо

----------


## Malaya

> Потому что они так мило смущаются и мнут салфетку, когда пытаются сказать : «Будь моей женой».


как это мило....

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

классно
может будем пополнять список такими высказываниями?

----------


## SDS

КАМАСУТРА какая - то

----------


## vova230

Как много узнал. Никогда бы не подумал, что мы такие хорошие, нет, я конечно догадывался, но не до такой-же степени.:24545245:

----------


## Sadist

Предлагаю добавить еще такой пункт:Потому что нам нужны ваши 12-25 см.

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
специфический взгляд на жизнь, что-то от нарколога, психолога, гинеколога...
приятно общаться с умными людями...

----------


## Akasey

пользуйтесь пока есть возможность

----------


## Assol

> пользуйтесь пока есть возможность


1.Женщина всегда права.
2. Если женщина не права, см. п. 1.
3. Сапог много не бывает.
4. Сумок тоже.
5. Ремней тем более.
6. Не говоря уж о косметике.
7. Женская логика существует.
8. Если вы думаете, что её не существует, см. п. 1.
9. Бриллианты - лучшее вложение денег.
10. А недвижимость нет.
11 .Даже если недвижимость лучшее вложение денег, чем бриллианты, см. п. 1.
12. Целлюлита нет.
13. Есть только средства от целлюлита.
14. На вопрос "Как я выгляжу?" есть только один ответ: "Прекрасно!" 
15. Мужчина сделан, чтобы зарабатывать деньги.
16. А женщина для того, чтобы их тратить, а так же ублажать своим видом мужчину.
17. Я сказала видом. Остальное тут ни при чём.
18. В магазин ходит мужчина.
19. Потому что он сильный и умный.
20. А мы красивые и хитрые.
21. Да, действительно, женщина не человек. Она – Богиня   :angel:

----------


## Assol

О тайне Женщины немало говорили,
Она сама её не в силах разгадать.
Ей нужно только, чтоб её любили -
Всё остальное можно и не знать

----------


## Assol

ВОЗВРАЩАТЬСЯ К ЖЕНЩИНЕ НУЖНО КАК МОЖНО СКОРЕЕ, ПОКА ОНА НЕ УСПЕЛА ПОНЯТЬ - ЧТО ЕЙ БЕЗ ТЕБЯ ХОРОШО!!!.

----------


## Assol

Я могу быть богиней твоей иль рабой, всё зависит от мыслей твоих и желаний, я могу быть чужой, но при этом с тобой, а могу быть твоей через сто расстояний

----------


## vova230

*Инструкция по пользованию мужскими носками*

1. Дайте грязным носкам полежать в тазу, от этого они приобретают еще более неприятный запах и хуже отстирываются. 

2. Сложите грязные носки в плетеную корзину или ящик с отверстиями, чтобы они 'дышали'. 

3. Держите носки сухими: на влажных носках может появиться плесень и пятна сырости, от которых потом очень трудно избавиться.

4. Полоскать носки следует до тех пор, пока вода не позеленеет. 


5. После ополаскивания не старайтесь отмыть таз - это не поможет.

6. После стирки носки не выкручивают, а сушат, завернув в махеровое полотенце. 

7. Чтобы утюг не прилипал к носкам, лучше их не гладить. Если они все же прилипли к утюгу, остатки носков с утюга легко удаляются наждаком.

8. Не развешивайте носки по стульям в комнате - это неэстетично! 

9. На белых носках пятна от пота следует закрасить белой краской. 

10. Севшие носки легко можно растянуть с помощью камеры от волейбольного мяча, если засунуть ее внутрь и накачать. Уже через несколько часов они принимают первоначальные размеры. 

11. Еще одно старое чистящее средство для носков - влажная кофейная гуща. Она восстанавливает блеск и упругость. В таких носках можно ходить без обуви. 

12. Новые носки первые 2,3 года эксплуатации нельзя чистить пылесосом, их следует обметать веником, обернутым влажной тряпкой.

13. Пользоваться пылесосом для чистки носков можно, но не нужно, а если надо, то не чаще, чем один , два раза в неделю. При пользовании пылесосом нельзя сильно прижимать его насадку к носкам, а то засосет! Чистить следует сначала с изнанки. 

14. Сильно загрязненные носки протирают керосином или теплой водой, в которую добавлят немного скипидара.

15. Чтобы носки не съела моль, их лучше не снимать вообще, а если и снимать , то незаметно и тихо, когда моль спит или справляет нужду. 

16. Не следует принимать ванну в носках. Во-первых, это плохо действует на эмаль ваших зубов, а во-вторых, от поднимающегося пара портятся стены.

17. Если на ваши носки садятся мухи, то проверьте, нет ли на них чего лишнего.

----------

